

Closed minds of "Open Source" eject iTWire from Linux conference  - pwg
http://www.itwire.com/opinion-and-analysis/beerfiles/58486-closed-minds-of-open-source-eject-itwire-from-linux-conference

======
inetsee
I noticed that ITWire has also come up with a new twist on interstitial ads
(the ones you have to close before you can read the content). Their
interstitial ad is a floating box and on my browser (Chrome) it floats to the
top of the screen. In fact, it floats so high that the checkbox to close the
ad is obscured. I couldn't figure out how to close the ad, so I didn't bother
to read the article.

~~~
chris_wot
Better idea: don't bother with the iTWire. :-)

------
chris_wot
Uh, major issue in that headline - to be accurate, it should be "Closed minds
of iTWire ejected from Linux conference".

